# Farmshow Magazine story!



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Well - I just got the latest issue of Farmshow Magazine! They published a story about my home made Tree Shear! They also took down info on a few other things I have lurking around and promised another story in a later issue! Just figured I'd let you guys know!


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Wow, that is really cool, FF.....Can you scan it and show us more about these articles?


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

I can, but it will probably have to wait until morning (wife is using the scanner)!


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

I posted a copy of the article on my website: 

www.scroungeman.com

(You can sign the guestbook while your there!)


----------

